
Researchers discover meat-eating plant in Ontario - pseudolus
https://phys.org/news/2019-06-meat-eating-ontario-canada.html
======
new4thaccount
This doesn't seem that new to me, besides the location being in Canada. I
watched a PBS special on Carnivorous plants recently and they covered the fact
that pitcher plants in some parts of the world will digest the rodents that
fall into them. The rodents like to lick the sweet nectar and poop in the
plants which benefits both species. However, they do sometimes fall in and
then die and are slowly digested. Researchers filmed this and then found
rodent skeletons in some of the plants.

Funny enough, someone found this back in Victorian days and all the papers
talked about the meat eating plant. The Venus fly trap seriously put a dent in
their view of plants. This was all talked about in the same PBS special.

------
NikolaeVarius
Does that mean eating this plant isn't vegan?

~~~
drngdds
Plants aren't sentient, so I think most vegans would be okay with it if it
didn't contain whole sentient animal (like a salamander) at the time.

(But there's no Grand Council of Veganism that makes such judgments, of
course.)

------
voisin
Someone should let it know of the health benefits of a plant-based diet.

~~~
cachvico
We're going to get one and feed it Beyond Meat burgers.

